# pony



## Hank Bahmer (Jun 22, 2004)

can you reccomend the best place to buy engine rebuild parts for the pony tractor?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Hank, you should be able to get parts for your engine at a good UAP/NAPA store or similar, or if you need to have it bored etc, the engine rebuilders likely have access to parts. 
The MH pony has a continental N62 engine.
Some of the others may have some ideas too.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Wadda coincidence. I just came across this add in our local weekly trader paper. It caught my eye cause this is the first one that I have seen for-sale locally.
********


1948? MASSEY HARRIS pony tractor. Working collectable with implements. Good metal. $1,799.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hank,

Tell us more about your pony and post some pics if you get the chance. What parts are you in search of?

-Andy


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

There is another forum that has availability of older parts, but I defer to partsman, Napa can match almostr anything or cross ref the mfg #

that web site is SSB Tractor.com


----------

